# All American Roller Guides Rod



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Built this one for Steve and Laurie (owner of All American Roller Guides) using their Neptune Spiral Rollers on a Calstar 760M blank. Steve had an old Penn "Spoofer" style handle so he wanted it used in the build. My buddy Pat painted the blank in a cool root beer brown color. Pics don't pic up the gold pearl he also used. The black spiral rollers are a bit different from the normal ones he sells because after they were coated he tumbled them with some walnut chips. This smoothed out the finish and made the edges look "weathered." Matched with copper color rollers I think they look very cool. The weave is my rendition of Neptune (God of Water and the Seas). Weave is 6 colors, 92 X 98. I think I have about 20 hours just in the design, layout and execution of the weave alone. Randy.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That weave is top notch, just like the rest of your work. At 20 hrs, it has to be a labor of love, eh?


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Randy, I was at FTU last week and Terry showed me a couple of your builds. You do very nice work.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Yeah, it's a labor of love. I actually really like doing the weaves but don't get alot of demand for them so I get rusty. That was the first one I have done in like 2 years. When I started thinking about that build that was the first thing to come to mind. Problem is when I have my mind set, well you know...

I'm guessing the rods Terry showed you were the white stand-ups? If so, I think they are going to auction them or something in the near future.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Randy, you did it again! Great Job...

Regards
Doug


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks like a fine rod. I don't know much about rolling the eyes to the bottom and have a question on the roller type. It looks like at some time the line will come off the roller and ride on the side plate?


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Those guides are unique in the sense they are made to be used in a spiral set-up. They are a bit more involved in setting up properly and I guess there is always the possibility of the line getting pinched between the roller and frame. I think there is always the possibility of that using any type of roller guide especially when the rod is stressed and then suddenly slack line. They definitely take a bit more work in positioning in relation to the line at at the extreme ends of the spool. I think though if they are set up properly with the reel used the chance of pinching line is greatly reduced.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Zombie said:


> Those guides are unique in the sense they are made to be used in a spiral set-up. They are a bit more involved in setting up properly and I guess there is always the possibility of the line getting pinched between the roller and frame. I think there is always the possibility of that using any type of roller guide especially when the rod is stressed and then suddenly slack line. They definitely take a bit more work in positioning in relation to the line at at the extreme ends of the spool. I think though if they are set up properly with the reel used the chance of pinching line is greatly reduced.


 Thanks, very good info.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

i have never seen a reel seat like that. i guess my pea brain is too small to understand. those guides it looks like they only have one roller and nothing to keep the line on them. very cool


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

The taller guides do have a guard to keep the line between that and the roller. Keep in mind the smaller rollers will (for the most part) be upside down so the line tension keeps it against the roller itself.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought I posted on this one?..weird..Man that weave is awesome! Lots of details and the thick black lines really make it stand out!....Very nice Randy!..The entire rod,colors and everything looks great!...Colors look like they match the reel nicely!


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Walker,
Using these colors, it was very difficult to get good pics. The reel is a bit more red so I used chestnut for the overwraps because it has a reddish hint to it. The prizm inlays are actually light copper but they look orange in the pics. I think it looks much better in person but of course I'm somewhat biased, lol.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome!, Just Awesome! 

I also saw the white SU rods over at FTU and they are really nice. Great work!! Nice to finally see some in person after seeing them on BD all this time.


----------

